# My little SureFire collection



## firefly99 (Jul 28, 2005)

2x E1E (1 piece of E1E in my car)
2x E2D
2x G2
1x Z2
1x L1
1x 9P
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice collection! I want to get a KL3 for my G2 as well. Why 2 E2Ds? Do you carry both? Is one back up?

I don't have a pic but my collection is kind of meager compared to yours.

KL1-BK on E1E-BK body with E2D tail cap
E2O Outdoorsman
G2 Nitrolon
L5 Lumamax

I think an A2 and KL3 might be next.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I wouldn't call it little, there is some money sitting there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice lights!


----------



## slick228 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have to admit that those are nice lights. I didn’t realize that SureFire manufactured a black KL1 bezel. Is this a regular item?


----------



## firefly99 (Jul 28, 2005)

matthewdanger,

Used to EDC only the TW4. But after recent incident in London Tube, as a regular user of subway and buses, I guess more teeth would come in handy. So I got myself another E2D. Now I EDC both TW4 and E2D w/o clip. 

For backup purposes, to ensure if one component failed, I always got a spare part available.

May I suggest you get the KL5 instead of KL3 for your G2. I don't like the light colour that come out of my KL3, a little blue. KL3 is a little dim.

slick228,
Yes, the black KL1 bezel, is a regular item.

I am trying to get my hand on a black KL5, had place an order with my dealer.
My wish list for the near future :
KT1, M6, 10X, F04


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a KL5, on my L5. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I like your reasoning for having the spare lights. I always have at least 3 lights on me. Sometimes more.

You might wait to try out the new KL3 before you order a KL5. I understand it is quite a thrower.


----------



## Wutda (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice firefly99. I don't know if I'll ever catch up to your collection. All I have right now is a KL1 on a VG FB1 body. I'm planning on getting a KL4 very soon though and later on a 2x123 SF E-series body.

Quick question on the E2D...I kinda like the tailcap on that. Is it a clickie like the z57? Can it be ordered separately and used for the other E-series bodies?

Thanks


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 29, 2005)

Wutda,
Yes the E2D tailcap is a clickie and it can be used on any E-series body.
The last time I checked it was not available seperately.


----------



## firefly99 (Jul 29, 2005)

hi Wutda, of course you will catch up with me. But for us to match AL's collection would take years of collecting.
Beamhead, is right, the E2D tailcap is a clicky, they are called "Scalloped tailcap".
The KL4 is value for money.

hi Beamhead, Your collection is very impressive. Like the way, you stored them in the 3 cases. That is the benchmark, I am trying to achieve.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's my SF collection:








yup, there's nothing wrong with your browser. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Sorry, guys, couldn't help it.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 29, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*firefly99 said:*
hi Beamhead, Your collection is very impressive. Like the way, you stored them in the 3 cases. That is the benchmark, I am trying to achieve. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks firefly99, I never thought that I would set a benchmark. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

BTW have you seen this? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Wutda (Jul 29, 2005)

firefly, Beamhead...thanks for the info on the E2D tailcap.

And Beamhead, nice collection of Alephs on the other thread. I now have SF and Aleph envy because of you guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I love the modularity of the Aleph and SF products, but alas, my pockets aren't as deep as they were before CPF.


----------



## Xrunner (Jul 29, 2005)

Beamhead, do you happen to know where I can get one of those... I've been looking ever since someone beat me out on ebay with no luck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Mike

BTW: sorry for being slightly O/T but I figured it fits since it's a Surefire collection thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## weaponlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Firefly99,

Very nice collection! I like the case, is it a Pelican? How did you get the slots cut so precisely? I would like to do something like that.

Wutda, Try contacting Lighthound.com for the E2D tailcap. He has posted them on E Bay, and has a great website.


----------



## Wutda (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi weaponlight,

I've been in contact with John over at lighthound. I've got a grocery list of stuff I'll probably be getting from him as funds become available (of course if firefly99 or Beamhead ever want to sell some parts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif) ... I guess I'll just add the E2D tailcap to the list.

I just noticed your location in your last post. Are you in the sandbox now? Take care & Stay safe.


----------



## weaponlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey, Wutda.

I wanted to try and steer you in the right direction as I have received so much good advice from others here. I am glad you found Lighthound and the tailcap on your own.

Yes, I am in Iraq right now, at Camp Victory South in Baghdad. I am lucky enough to have pretty good net access.

Sorry for the hijack Firefly 99. I would post a picture of my modest collection as I have all of my Surefires here to help me perform various duties, but the things we can do are limited by our administrator here, so its on my signature.


----------



## firefly99 (Jul 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*weaponlight said:*
is it a Pelican? How did you get the slots cut so precisely? 

[/ QUOTE ] No, it is not a Pelican, it is a "Polypropylene Storage Case" from www.rssingapore.com
Your eyes are playing trick on you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I wish I could cut the slot so precisely. Those lights are just placed on top of the sponge and the photo was taken by a camera directly above them. Take care.


----------



## weaponlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, Looking closer I see, my screen resolution is not the greaetst anyway. Still a great collection and case!


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
Beamhead, do you happen to know where I can get one of those... I've been looking ever since someone beat me out on ebay with no luck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
-Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got it on Ebay...I hope I wasn't the one who out bid you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaVaDog (Aug 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
Beamhead, do you happen to know where I can get one of those... I've been looking ever since someone beat me out on ebay with no luck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


-Mike



BTW: sorry for being slightly O/T but I figured it fits since it's a Surefire collection thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Mike, The display case wasn't on ebay and then mysteriously ended before the end of the auction date was it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaVaDog said:*

Mike, The display case wasn't on ebay and then mysteriously ended before the end of the auction date was it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, I was bidding on another one that was canceled by the seller, so did you get it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## LaVaDog (Aug 20, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Beamhead said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*LaVaDog said:*

Mike, The display case wasn't on ebay and then mysteriously ended before the end of the auction date was it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, I was bidding on another one that was canceled by the seller, so did you get it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I did! Wouldn't you know it....another CPF member was interested. I will say it isn't flawless though! I wonder if Surefire would have any parts available for one?


----------



## Xrunner (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, I've been bidding on a few of them that haven't worked out but it's good they stayed in the CPF family. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Mike


----------

